# JD 1010 Backhoe- Power steering control valve problem



## walt255 (May 15, 2012)

I have a 1965 diesel 1010 backhoe in which I replaced the power steering pump, rebuilt the wheel cylinders and the power steering control valve.

I had 15 minutes of power steering and then lost it.

At this time, when the power steering pressure is on, the wheels lock full turn to the left and are difficult to move and the power steering container continues to have bubbles even when the steering wheel is not turned. 

I would appreciate any suggestions, recommendations, or guidance as why this is happening.

I also would appreciate a diagram or picture of the power steering lines at the valve as well as a diagram or picture of how the control valve insert should be oriented, i.e., what part goes toward the front of the tractor. When the valve was taken apart, the orientation was not noted. The diagrams and the shop manual are not clear.

Many thanks for your attention.

Walt255

[email protected]


----------

